# Salomon Hologram



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

i'm picking holograms up tomorrow. can tell you how they are on my CAPiTA DOA on friday or saturday


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I wouldn't say the Holograms are a park binding, the district is the park binding. They are a little soft tip to tail but have good response edge to edge. They are stiffer than my Genesis. My suggestion would be to go out and ride them and see for yourself how you like them. Ride a full day and I bet you end up loving them.


----------



## handsomehwang (Apr 3, 2013)

tralald said:


> i'm picking holograms up tomorrow. can tell you how they are on my CAPiTA DOA on friday or saturday


I was looking at the DOA too but I thought the Greats was a better deal at my local place. I am just going to ride them and see what happens. How bad can it be honestly? Not like I'm some pro.


----------



## handsomehwang (Apr 3, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> I wouldn't say the Holograms are a park binding, the district is the park binding. They are a little soft tip to tail but have good response edge to edge. They are stiffer than my Genesis. My suggestion would be to go out and ride them and see for yourself how you like them. Ride a full day and I bet you end up loving them.


The stiffness rating was a 6 so I thought it would be suitable all mountain. There were just some threads saying they were a bit too soft for their all mountain riding which made me think that maybe I made a bad choice. I'll go ride them and post what I think


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My friends love their old Salomon Relay bindings and the new ones with shadowfit tech (Hologram, Quantum, etc...). I had a set of the Holograms and gave it a fair shake over several days, but just wasn't digging it. I really need more fore/aft ankle support for my riding style I guess.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They're a do anything binding. The soft heelcup allows the strap and highback to better follow your boot as you move. For someone who rides a little skatier or surfier they're super awesome. But, they arent for everyone. If you're looking for that kind of feel but find the heelcip just to soft look into the K2 Liens. That follow flex is done by allowing the frame to flex around the disc, but with these if you find them too loose you can just reinstall the gasket and it all stiffens up.


----------



## handsomehwang (Apr 3, 2013)

Does anyone know how to rotate the highback without changing the lean of the highback? The way it's set up it seems like you have to change the lean if you want to change the rotation.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have the Defenders and really dig them. They have the shadow fit heelcup, but it's not as soft as the heelcup on the Hologram. Never rode the Holograms, but not sure I'd like THAT much flex in the heelcup.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

handsomehwang said:


> Does anyone know how to rotate the highback without changing the lean of the highback? The way it's set up it seems like you have to change the lean if you want to change the rotation.


You can't. I didn't bother rotating mine to make them parallel to the edge. Less of an issue with the shadow fit tech IMO.


----------



## handsomehwang (Apr 3, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> You can't. I didn't bother rotating mine to make them parallel to the edge. Less of an issue with the shadow fit tech IMO.


Thanks. I was between the Defender and the Hologram as well and think the Defender might be a better fit for me but wanted to try the Hologram first.


----------

